# Favourite book(s) for working on sight reading?



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Do you have any favourite books for working on sight reading? 

I've had O'Neil's 1001 Jigs, Reels, and Hornpipes for years, but in the last few months I've been really using it, especially since there's so much music in it. 

Any other recommendations?


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Chris Buono:
*Guitarist's guide to music reading*
ISBN: 1458411435

Guitarist's Guide to Music Reading: Bridging the Gap Between the Neck and Notation: Chris Buono: 0884088591564: Books - Amazon.ca


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

For fingerstyle, I use the Royal Conservatory repertoire books on the rare occasion that I decide to practice my sight reading. Back when I played mandolin, I did a lot of sight reading with The Fiddler's Fakebook, which I'm sure would be great for flatpicking guitar too.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Yeah, I was thinking more actual music, and not lessons, but I'll check out the first book.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Agreed, The Fiddler's Fakebook is great. Daily Ukulele. Daily Ukulele Leap Year. Dailty Ukulele Baritone. The New Real Book. The Ultimate Fakebook. The Real Little Best Fake Book Ever. The Real Little Ultimate Fakebook. The Real Little Classical Fakebook.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Music reading for guitar - The complete method
by David Oakes

Plenty of exercises on classic short pieces to master the topic.


----------



## PHJim (May 23, 2012)

Your suggestion of *O'Neil's Music Of Ireland* is a good one. I like Mooh's suggestion of *The Fiddler's Fake Book* too. I have a bunch of fiddle tune collections and I never seem to tire of just running through them. I've added a bunch of unfamiliar tunes to my repertoire this way as well.
I also have a couple of books from Hal Leonard that were written for flute called *Great Jazz Duets* with tunes ike Star Dust, Blue Skies, When Sunny Gets Blue.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2018)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

PHJim said:


> Your suggestion of *O'Neil's Music Of Ireland* is a good one. I like Mooh's suggestion of *The Fiddler's Fake Book* too. I have a bunch of fiddle tune collections and I never seem to tire of just running through them. I've added a bunch of unfamiliar tunes to my repertoire this way as well.
> I also have a couple of books from Hal Leonard that were written for flute called *Great Jazz Duets* with tunes ike Star Dust, Blue Skies, When Sunny Gets Blue.


Some fiddle tunes can be quite easy, while some can be _very_ challenging.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Grab any clarinet etude book. Written range is the same as guitar, and they'll kick your ass properly.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Any public domain classics/standards are good too. Just google the pdf and you're good to go.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

This is the one?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah.


----------



## sms_guitar (May 6, 2018)

butterknucket,


> Do you have any favourite books for working on sight reading?


...Just for interest, can you tell me what you mean by "sight reading"?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

sms_guitar said:


> butterknucket,
> ...Just for interest, can you tell me what you mean by "sight reading"?


Working on reading music.


----------



## sms_guitar (May 6, 2018)

butterknucket,
To begin with, _the following information is only my opinion_ and therefore, you will need to weigh-out the pros and cons accordingly.

I see three main areas of studying scored music, 1) theory, 2) sight reading, and 3) sight playing. The first two could be performed as purely rote exercises, but the third, would require the use of the instrument - obviously.

Sight reading, at least to me, involves the use of new material only, and therefore is really a one-time endeavor. Once a piece has been read, it should no longer be considered as new material but is in fact, a rehearsed piece.

So, for sight reading, anything that contains a written score could be used. If the score contains "transposed" material, then ensure that you know how to ready such material first.

More importantly however, try to determine what your "goals and objectives" are for sight reading, and try to be as specific as you possible can.

I hope that you find this information helpful?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

sms_guitar said:


> butterknucket,
> To begin with, _the following information is only my opinion_ and therefore, you will need to weigh-out the pros and cons accordingly.
> 
> I see three main areas of studying scored music, 1) theory, 2) sight reading, and 3) sight playing. The first two could be performed as purely rote exercises, but the third, would require the use of the instrument - obviously.
> ...


I just meant books with lots of challenging music, but thanks for your input.


----------



## sms_guitar (May 6, 2018)

butterknucket,


> I just meant books with lots of challenging music, but thanks for your input.


...Then consider Chopin, the ballad's, or Schumann and Rodrigo - just to name a few.

If you are looking at pieces to perform for the guitar, then consider Sor, Giuliani, Dowland, and the Bach Lute Suites.


----------

